# The Onion and ClickHole



## Sagt (Feb 8, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, do any of you guys watch ClickHole or The Onion? I haven't watched any of their videos in a really long time, but I had a look at their channels again recently and it reminded me of how great they are.

If you're new to ClickHole or The Onion, you should know that they have a sort of nonsensical, ironic sense of humour. The Onion imitates shows and the news for humour while as ClickHole does parodies of clickbait type videos for humour. Personally, I like The Onion more, but they are still both great.

Two of my favourites from The Onion:










Here are two of my favourites from Clickhole:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 10, 2017)

Clickhole just...confused me when i sound them a few months ago.
Clickhole's delivery has a slightly quicker onset than The Onion's and i don't care much or understand the point. Most of what i've seen wasn't satire, it was just blatantly, stupidly false, made up shit. The Onion's stories sound like real news stories at first glance and sometimes are mistaken for real news because they hit so close to real facts.

...THEN you have The Outline. MOST of the videos i'd seen of their were educational, informative and easy to understand, and then all of a sudden, they put out this:






And again, i was just...confused.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 10, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Clickhole just...confused me when i sound them a few months ago.
> Clickhole's delivery has a slightly quicker onset than The Onion's and i don't care much or understand the point. Most of what i've seen wasn't satire, it was just blatantly, stupidly false, made up shit. The Onion's stories sound like real news stories at first glance and sometimes are mistaken for real news because they hit so close to real facts.
> 
> ...THEN you have The Outline. MOST of the videos i'd seen of their were educational, informative and easy to understand, and then all of a sudden, they put out this:
> ...


It's not supposed to be factual, it's absurdist type humour. I suppose it's not for everyone though.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 10, 2017)

Actually these were quite fun.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 10, 2017)

Lcs said:


> It's not supposed to be factual, it's absurdist type humour. I suppose it's not for everyone though.


Oh, i got it. i even found it funny once i figured out it was satire. Problem is, the video in question (i assume you're talking about the one i posted) was posted on a channel that posts _actually helpful_ videos. imagine if CNN suddenly ran an Onion story out of the blue with no precursor, explanation or followup.

...then again, that's precisely what's been going on nowadays. it seems i can never tell when the news is being serious because every other story feels like something from The Onion. it's like news from Bizzaro World or something. What was satire yesterday is actual news today.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 10, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Oh, i got it. i even found it funny once i figured out it was satire. Problem is, the video in question (i assume you're talking about the one i posted) was posted on a channel that posts _actually helpful_ videos. imagine if CNN suddenly ran an Onion story out of the blue with no precursor, explanation or followup.
> 
> ...then again, that's precisely what's been going on nowadays. it seems i can never tell when the news is being serious because every other story feels like something from The Onion. it's like news from Bizzaro World or something. What was satire yesterday is actual news today.


I was referring to ClickHole and The Onion, not the video linked.

That aside, if what you said about The Outline providing informative videos is true, the video you linked does indeed seem out of place. Since they supposedly normally do not do such videos, they probably should have mentioned that it was a joke in the intro. However, it was quite obvious that the video was a joke and not supposed to be taken as actual information.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 10, 2017)

I unsubscribed from The Onion when they bombed and started doing all that sports shit and changing the cast, but they pump out a good one every now and then. Hey did I tell you guys about the Sony Shitbox?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 10, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey did I tell you guys about the Sony Shitbox?


That was the first Onion video i ever saw and it's still my favorite.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yeah, they don't quite have the charm and wit they used to. Their satire was so good they made you believe the news was real.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 10, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I unsubscribed from The Onion when they bombed and started doing all that sports shit and changing the cast, but they pump out a good one every now and then. Hey did I tell you guys about the Sony Shitbox?


That video is a pretty good one. I agree that their older videos are much better than their more recent videos, however I like the EDGE series that they did recently quite a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 10, 2017)

Or this one:






Funny how it's still representative of Apple today *cough* earphone jack *cough*


----------



## Sagt (Feb 10, 2017)

One they made from a while ago:






Sort of interesting how this video actually ended up being relatively accurate.


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 10, 2017)

Check out duffel blog its awesome too


----------

